# How do you tell your friends?



## eucg10 (Oct 25, 2004)

I get really embarassed when I try to explain to my friends that I have IBS? I get really uncomfortalbe talking about it and I always say I have stomach problems, even though techinically it's intestinal.But how do any of you explain IBS to your friends? I want to be able to just say enough that they will get an idea of what IBS is without my really having to explain it and then that way if I ever feel sick they wont ask why they'll just understand that it probably has to do with my IBS.


----------



## Bowiegirl (Oct 12, 2004)

I have never been to shy when it comes to talking about it. I mean, I don't go into details like I do on this website, but I let people know if I am somewhere and am having problems. I just say, my stomach is bothering me and I have IBS. If they ask questions I try to explain it in a way that isn't to gross. For example...I am IBS-C so I say something like...."I have a lot of contipation and it is something internal that doesn't work right with me that causes this in excess. I have to take medicine to help keep me normal." I tend to be a very direct, blunt person so it doesn't embarrass me too bad to be open about it. If they make fun or react in a negative way at all, then they aren't true friends. I have yet to have that happen to me. The best thing to do is to just be as open as you feel comfortable being. I've actually had people respond that they have it too. Who knows! Good luck and I hope I've helped.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi,There is some info posted in the sticky thread that might be useful to you in this situation- please takea look there!


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Well the way I explain it isCertain foods cause my stomach to spasm (though it's not the stomach it's just cleared) and I really don't feel good after that. Add more detail if you want and just be open to their questions.


----------



## decemberm00n (Nov 23, 2004)

For a long long time i didn't tell my friends. I would just say "my stomach bothers me a lot" and not go into detail. And everyone just knew that "Jessica gets sick a lot."Finally after graduating HS, and finally going to the doctor about it and coming to terms with the fact that thats what I have, I told them.I have IBS. I go to the bathroom a lot especially in stressful situation or after I eat.They were more like "OHH that why you were always sick."It doesn't bother them and it doesn't bother me.It's much less stressful when the people around you know. So if I get a spell when we are out together it becomes something normal for them, instead of "Why is she always sick and running to the bathroom?"


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

i was liek that 3years age when it first started i thought telling people i had ibs_d and struggle to eat, was the most shamefully embarrassing thing in the world. Soon got over that, after names and the potential of a new friend the first thing i say is "i have a medical condition its called IBS, i cant eat what i like it makes me bad, gives me stomach upsets and bad pain. im not after sympathy just telling it how it is" then if there still there which i have to say most people ive told are, its all fine.i told my boyfriend about my IBS before we started going out though that was more scary knowing telling him i was ill could mess anything up. however hes fine with, really understanding. even helps me find things i can eat







dont worry about your ibs there is no shame in what we go through







you'll find life easier the more people that knows and you wont have to make excuses for the loo visits







some people will try to make fun but theres there problem ignore them


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

sorry spelling is bad , got cut fingers... had a fight with the dinner knife the ohter night, no points for guessing who won hehe


----------



## betsy126 (Feb 7, 2005)

my friends understood. i just came right out and told them. and i didnt shy away from my boyfriend either, he understood right away. i explained to them what it was and that i couldnt control it...i can ease it but it will not go away


----------



## Serenity84 (Nov 29, 2004)

i came out rite wiv it 2 and friends have been kool wiv it 2!! ow!! ooo my finger hurts!! - cut it wiv kitchen scissors - woops


----------



## lulu684 (Aug 10, 2003)

i'm tend to sheild myself from other people b/c of my ibs. i dont make friends easily. I am always worrying about my freakin stomach!! i'm no fun to be with!! i'm usually too embarrassed to tell people.


----------

